# Best knife for Potatoes??



## Jeff (Sep 27, 2021)

Any thoughts on the “best” knife for slicing potatoes or other high starch product?

Relese seems to be a common problem.

Personally, I get the best release with a GLESTAIN chef knife. Potatoes just jump off the blade.

However, it is pretty soft steel and requires frequent steeling or sharpening touch-ups.

… And it is a crazy edge … 60/40 or 70/30 convex!

Thoughts?


----------



## IsoJ (Sep 27, 2021)

Kippington chevron/fish-hook and Kamon denty s-grind are pretty high on the list if you are doing pushcuts or chopping. With slicing motion(pullcut) using the tip/front part of the blade the grind doesn't play big part with the sticking.


----------



## esoo (Sep 27, 2021)

Like a naughty schoolboy


Rationale ... The Takeda Yanigaba was the standout best performer. Here’s the pics. Why did I knock the best performer out of the top 4. Simply because I felt that the blade was too long, thin and flexible to be an everyday user in even a home kitchen. I feel it is actually a sujihiki...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## Jville (Sep 27, 2021)

Takeda… I’d recommend the cleaver but of course you can use a takeda gyuto. Right there with there Takeda and I’ve wondered at times maybe even better is my original kippington hook grind. I have considered selling it.


----------



## Jeff (Sep 27, 2021)

I have an NS funayuki and an NAS Gyuto.

Both are very tall. I giess that’s a good thing but A little awkward to use unless I am using a lower cutting surface (or platform shoes )


----------



## Steampunk (Sep 27, 2021)

Wide bevel petties seem to work great on potatoes (No stiction), which is their primary saving grace, as they're almost always too thick for most other things. I keep around a Masakage Yuki that I convexed, precisely because it's awesome on potatoes. Otherwise, I've never seen a knife get so truly stuck when attempting to cut a carrot in my life as this one, and I would've gotten rid of it. However, it just breezes through potatoes with nary a hint of sticking, even when they're really wet and starchy. So, it keeps it earns its keep. Also pretty, and fun to sharpen.

A 150-210mm Masakage Koishi, Zakuri, Kochi, Yoshikane, Heiji, etc petty would probably be where I'd look if I wanted to upgrade my potato-slayer... Especially the Koishi. Look for something that's at least 2mm or more at the mid-point of the spine (My Yuki is like 2.6-2.7mm in the middle? It's a nutty little wedge-monster on most things, except taters. Great profile, though.). A little bit of convex-thinning, and you're golden.


----------



## Jville (Sep 27, 2021)

Jeff said:


> I have an NS funayuki and an NAS Gyuto.
> 
> Both are very tall. I giess that’s a good thing but A little awkward to use unless I am using a lower cutting surface (or platform shoes )


Of course, there are many others Takeda just immediately comes to mind. Many Mazakis have very good release, Kato workhorse, shigefusa, just to name a few. Takeda just have a little magic about them, as well as my Kipp hook grind that many workhorse grinds don’t quite get there.


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 27, 2021)

Kippington Chevron Fish hook.


----------



## SirCutAlot (Sep 27, 2021)

totaly depends on the state of manufakturing the patatoes.....

We use cold peeled patatoes that sit over night in water in the refrigerator... Completely different animal then fresh peeled warm ones....

SirCutALot.


----------



## Jeff (Sep 27, 2021)

Jville said:


> Of course, there are many others Takeda just immediately comes to mind. Many Mazakis have very good release, Kato workhorse, shigefusa, just to name a few. Takeda just have a little magic about them, as well as my Kipp hook grind that many workhorse grinds don’t quite get there.





Jville said:


> Takeda… I’d recommend the cleaver but of course you can use a takeda gyuto. Right there with there Takeda and I’ve wondered at times maybe even better is my original kippington hook grind. I have considered selling it.





The common attribute appears to be S grind.

Had to break out a few taters and do a very very quick and limited hands on.

Had really positive results with my GLESTAIN tall santoku.

Need to try my new 240 Take


Jville said:


> Of course, there are many others Takeda just immediately comes to mind. Many Mazakis have very good release, Kato workhorse, shigefusa, just to name a few. Takeda just have a little magic about them, as well as my Kipp hook grind that many workhorse grinds don’t quite get there.




Just had to do a quickie hands on! 

Still had great results w/ GLESTAIN TALL SANTOKU !!!

Have not tried my new Takeshi Suji 240 as it needs work (OOB edge is very disappointing)


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 27, 2021)

Did a semi-minor overhaul on a Suncraft Senzo Black bunka and now I love it.



To be clear, I hated its performance out of the box. Waaaay too much drag from the matte finish.


----------



## Pie (Sep 27, 2021)

Takeda anything! The gyuto just falls through and pops the pieces off the other side. His s grind is pretty aggressive with the bevel angle, I think that’s the key. And mazaki gyuto performs well once you take off the stock polish, it’s a gentle but noticeable convex.


----------



## btbyrd (Sep 27, 2021)

Depends on the Takeda. But a good one is great.


----------



## Rotivator (Sep 27, 2021)

Watanabe Gyuto just breathes through potatoes


----------



## CA_cook (Sep 29, 2021)

My coreless Damascus Saji is a potatoe champ because of a very convex blade shape. It is also heavy so it goes through under it's own weight.


----------



## captaincaed (Sep 29, 2021)

The Yoshi is a bit two-faced in practice. Normally excellent, occasionally a suction cup. Pros far outweigh the cons though.


----------



## KnightKnightForever (Sep 29, 2021)

Steampunk said:


> Wide bevel petties seem to work great on potatoes (No stiction), which is their primary saving grace, as they're almost always too thick for most other things. I keep around a Masakage Yuki that I convexed, precisely because it's awesome on potatoes. Otherwise, I've never seen a knife get so truly stuck when attempting to cut a carrot in my life as this one, and I would've gotten rid of it. However, it just breezes through potatoes with nary a hint of sticking, even when they're really wet and starchy. So, it keeps it earns its keep. Also pretty, and fun to sharpen.
> 
> A 150-210mm Masakage Koishi, Zakuri, Kochi, Yoshikane, Heiji, etc petty would probably be where I'd look if I wanted to upgrade my potato-slayer... Especially the Koishi. Look for something that's at least 2mm or more at the mid-point of the spine (My Yuki is like 2.6-2.7mm in the middle? It's a nutty little wedge-monster on most things, except taters. Great profile, though.). A little bit of convex-thinning, and you're golden.


 
I'm selling one in the marketplace, in fact.  






SOLD - Maskage Koishi Honesuki 150 - Reduced!


Next up in "the purge" is a Yoshimi Kato Maskage Koishi 150mm honesuki used one time. Developed a slight patina, but 0 defects, never sharpened or honed. I didn't like how it worked for butchering a chicken, personally. It also has a saya purchased from CKTG ($35) that I'll send with it. PP fees...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## MrHiggins (Sep 29, 2021)

I liked my Hinoura for potatoes.


----------



## coxhaus (Sep 30, 2021)

MrHiggins said:


> I liked my Hinoura for potatoes.




Nice range. At first I thought it was the same one I have but now I think it is not a Viking.


----------



## big_adventure (Sep 30, 2021)

My 240 S-grind from @The Edge is a championship-level performer on potatoes or any thick, somewhat sticky product. It's great on anything, but the wide, high, thick blade, pronounced double-S grind and perfect light kasumi finish generally refuse resolutely to stick to produce. It's very often the blade I reach for large potatoes or (definitely) sweet potatoes.

My 240 Kato is a championship-level performer on literally anything, and is definitely my most-used knife. Of course, good luck getting your hands on one, and even if you find one, the price is... let's call it "a consideration."

My 240 AS Hinoura is another great performer on thick sticky stuff, and a downright steal given the price, the quality and the availability.


----------



## coxhaus (Sep 30, 2021)

Here is my best knife for potatoes. I was ricing some potatoes today so I took a video. I don't think it cuts as smooth some of these other ones shown here.
I am having technical problems with the upload. I uploaded a mov file to my computer but I cannot upload the mov file here. How do I do it? When I figure it out, I will replace with movie?


----------



## big_adventure (Sep 30, 2021)

coxhaus said:


> Here is my best knife for potatoes. I was ricing some potatoes today so I took a video. I don't think it cuts as smooth some of these other ones shown here.
> I am having technical problems with the upload. I uploaded a mov file to my computer but I cannot upload the mov file here. How do I do it? When I figure it out, I will replace with movie?



Just upload it to Youtube, then post the mink here using the "insert video" button.


----------



## stringer (Sep 30, 2021)

coxhaus said:


> Here is my best knife for potatoes. I was ricing some potatoes today so I took a video. I don't think it cuts as smooth some of these other ones shown here.
> I am having technical problems with the upload. I uploaded a mov file to my computer but I cannot upload the mov file here. How do I do it? When I figure it out, I will replace with movie?




You got it working now. Nice first video. Thanks for sharing


----------



## stringer (Sep 30, 2021)

Pull cuts for me. Or cheat and use a mandoline or a food processor or if you really need to slice some potatoes, the slicing attachment on a 6' commercial Hobart can't be beat 









Hobart VS9-12 9" Vegetable Slicer for #12 Attachment Hub w/ Back Case, Hopper Front & Slicer Plate


Buy the Hobart VS9-12 Commercial Food Processor Parts at KaTom. Low Prices Now on thousands of restaurant supplies. 3 decades of satisfied, repeat customers.




www.katom.com


----------



## coxhaus (Oct 1, 2021)

It takes me longer to peel the potatoes than to cut them with a knife. I have a mandoline but for home use like my video above I can cut the potatoes by the time I get the mandoline out. Then I have to clean it. I could see if you were doing an awful lot then it would be faster.


----------



## stringer (Oct 1, 2021)

coxhaus said:


> It takes me longer to peel the potatoes than to cut them with a knife. I have a mandoline but for home use like my video above I can cut the potatoes by the time I get the mandoline out. Then I have to clean it. I could see if you were doing an awful lot then it would be faster.



Yeah I'm with you. I bought a mandoline for home ten years ago. It's still in the box and I'm not even real sure where that box is. Probably the only BNIB J-knife I own.


----------



## Benuser (Oct 1, 2021)

Jeff said:


> Any thoughts on the “best” knife for slicing potatoes or other high starch product?
> 
> Relese seems to be a common problem.
> 
> ...


Nothing crazy about asymmetric convex edges! I want the right bevel to form a continuous arc with the face. The edge being off-centered to the left helps as well with the food release.


----------



## CA_cook (Oct 1, 2021)

Random comment on the videos- why is no one using proper cutting technique, everyone is just doing a brute force push cut. I'm sure those blades are so sharp that your technique does not matter... But if you need to go through a case of potatoes you need proper technique (or you just use a mandolin).


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 1, 2021)

CA_cook said:


> Random comment on the videos- why is no one using proper cutting technique, everyone is just doing a brute force push cut. I'm sure those blades are so sharp that your technique does not matter... But if you need to go through a case of potatoes you need proper technique (or you just use a mandolin).



In my particular case, that video was intended for another thread just to show how nicely the spuds cut and released. That isn't how I cut when I'm just doing food prep.


----------



## ian (Oct 1, 2021)

CA_cook said:


> Random comment on the videos- why is no one using proper cutting technique, everyone is just doing a brute force push cut. I'm sure those blades are so sharp that your technique does not matter... But if you need to go through a case of potatoes you need proper technique (or you just use a mandolin).



Personally, I think some of the vids here display fine technique, but if you want to criticize people's cutting I think it's more useful to say "hey, have you tried doing it this particular way?" instead of alluding to a `proper' way of doing things. Most likely, if someone's _not_ doing what you think is proper, they will have no idea of what you mean by proper unless you explain.


----------



## CA_cook (Oct 1, 2021)

ian said:


> Personally, I think some of the vids here display fine technique, but if you want to criticize people's cutting I think it's more useful to say "hey, have you tried doing it this particular way?" instead of alluding to a `proper' way of doing things. Most likely, if someone's _not_ doing what you think is proper, they will have no idea of what you mean by proper unless you explain.


Come on, there is no need to be defensive here. The "proper" way in my mind involves more of a rocking motion instead of jamming the knife's edge into the board on every cut. Here is a nice and slow demonstration that comes as a first hit on YouTube:


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 1, 2021)

If you think I'm in the "jam the knifes edge into the board" camp. Rewatch my video. It's subtle, but, all my cuts have some "slicing" motion to them. In my potato video, those potatoes ended up as mashed. So accuracy wasn't important. Just similarish thickness.

If you're not referring to me, meh. Whatever. Relax.


----------



## tostadas (Oct 1, 2021)

This guy's technique is "wrong" and totally "improper". Not rocking or anything. Don't cut like him. Seriously, it's very very bad. And his knife isnt even the proper shape.


----------



## ian (Oct 1, 2021)

CA_cook said:


> Come on, there is no need to be defensive here. The "proper" way in my mind involves more of a rocking motion instead of jamming the knife's edge into the board on every cut. Here is a nice and slow demonstration that comes as a first hit on YouTube:




I don't think it's being defensive... there was no content to your post other than being critical of other people's vids, so I mentioned that you could have done it another way. But now that we know what you think is proper, we can actually answer. I think you'll find that most people here favor push/pull cuts over the more classical French(?) guillotine and glide technique. Seems to work better with the thin edges and flatter profiles that are popular on this forum. The really thin edges can cut into the board a little bit, especially if you're using a softer cutting board, and that can make it awkward to travel while doing the guillotine motion. With hard steel, it's also good I suppose to avoid lateral stress on the edge, vs the vertical impact stress. And guillotining isn't as important if you have a flat profile. Also, we aren't typically using mega-chonk western knives that are tiring to lift over and over. Probably there are other reasons, and maybe some of the above reasons aren’t really that big a deal, but for some reason a lot of people seem to adopt a push/pull technique when they switch to fancy Japanese inspired knives.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 1, 2021)

CA_cook said:


> Come on, there is no need to be defensive here. The "proper" way in my mind involves more of a rocking motion instead of jamming the knife's edge into the board on every cut. Here is a nice and slow demonstration that comes as a first hit on YouTube:




I thought @ian made a thoughtful and valid point. Admittedly, I hadn't watched some of the other videos posted. Now that you've posted that video, I will say I don't cut that way. I used to rock cut more but not so much any more. I don't find my push cutting any less proper than rocking.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 1, 2021)

Okay, I watched everyone's videos in the thread and don't see any issues. Yeah, some of them were more demo style like I did but everyone ended up with nicely cut spuds regardless.


As @M1k3 would say...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 1, 2021)

CA_cook said:


> Random comment on the videos- why is no one using proper cutting technique, everyone is just doing a brute force push cut. I'm sure those blades are so sharp that your technique does not matter... But if you need to go through a case of potatoes you need proper technique (or you just use a mandolin).





HumbleHomeCook said:


> Okay, I watched everyone's videos in the thread and don't see any issues. Yeah, some of them were more demo style like I did but everyone ended up with nicely cut spuds regardless.
> 
> 
> As @M1k3 would say...



Agreed that proper technique will help the edge last longer, but I believe the purpose of the videos was emphasize release capabilities (even with an edge requiring a touch-up.

In those instances I was more observing the release from the side of the blade.

(Yes I realize the two are related but IMHO it does little good if every piece of potato sticks to the side of your laser. )


CA_cook said:


> Random comment on the videos- why is no one using proper cutting technique, everyone is just doing a brute force push cut. I'm sure those blades are so sharp that your technique does not matter... But if you need to go through a case of potatoes you need proper technique (or you just use a mandolin).


----------



## Jeff (Oct 1, 2021)

Thank you for all the responses and especially the videos.

Perhaps a moment of silence for all the potatoes that gave their lives in the making of those videos.


----------



## stringer (Oct 1, 2021)

The proper way to cut IMO is the same as the proper way to do anything else in the kitchen. Whichever way gets you consistently good results the fastest. Time is money. And then once you get to that step you realize that the proper way to sharpen the knife to maximize speed is to have the knife set as thin as possible behind the edge without sustaining excessive damage from regular use. But you can't tell someone else what is proper for them. I tell my cooks that I want consistent results more than I care about consistent process. Two cooks might not dice a potato the same way with the same size or shape of knife or the same cutting style or technique. I don't care as long as their way produces potatoes that meets the standard in a reasonable time with minimal waste then who cares? But that's in a restaurant. I don't really know what the proper way to cut a potato on a video for a knife geek forum is. Probably whichever way someone wants to share.


----------



## coxhaus (Oct 1, 2021)

If I do a pull cut, I have a harder time getting even potato slices. I have better control on a push cut and I was trying to make them all the same size so they would cook evenly. The knife I use is thin for Henckels 4star knife. It has rough sides from many years ago mishaps which seems to keep the potatoes from sticking. When I hit the really large slices then they stick more than the smaller slices. My potato was pretty large in the middle.


----------



## Benuser (Oct 1, 2021)

If you're no push cutter, the distal taper is crucial, whether you use forward slicing 'guillotine and glide' or pulling with basically the tip, like @stringer. I want the tip area thin and flat, and the front fat curved for food release, not only with potatoes. You may however use a long petty or short slicer as well. It won't have the same fat curve as a chef's but being narrow, there's little surface where the produce may stick so food release shouldn't be such an issue.


----------



## stringer (Oct 1, 2021)

Here is pull cutting diced potatoes. I shared it somewhere else but not in this thread I don't think. If you're doing thin slices of large potatoes then pull cutting is more awkward. I don't do that very often. But when I was doing it for large banquets we used a Hobart slicing attachment. So easy.


----------



## coxhaus (Oct 1, 2021)

When I mince onions, I don't use my thin knife above as I use a thicker 10-inch chef's knife so it bruises the onions as I think they cook better for my type of cooking.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 3, 2021)

Akifusa AS 180mm Gyuto:


----------



## Jville (Oct 4, 2021)

CA_cook said:


> Come on, there is no need to be defensive here. The "proper" way in my mind involves more of a rocking motion instead of jamming the knife's edge into the board on every cut. Here is a nice and slow demonstration that comes as a first hit on YouTube:



The reason people aren’t doing it like that guy is because they don’t need to. People get into these higher end knives because they have greater capabilities. That guy is doing something very basic with a very basic knife. It is as if he is talking to someone with no experience. You can chop potatoes, even a case. You can also push cut or do other techniques. You can put a little bit of swing into your chop. It depends on the knife profile, what type of edge you have on it, and also your preferences. Also a chopping technique tends to produce better release, meanwhile your video teacher is over there prying off potatoes piece by piece. Also you can chop without crushing the edge into the board. People can use the right amount of force that it is somewhat tapping the board. And even if they have to sharpen it sooner by chopping if it gets the job done quicker one could easily argue that’s more of a goal. And they can sharpen when they need to. It’s funny that you fancy that video as “superior” technique.


----------



## Nagakin (Oct 4, 2021)

I just saw a random Chinese video of someone wrapping a rubberband parallel to the edge of their cleaver before chopping potatoes and all of them popping right off. Might need to buy a nakiri again to try this out.


----------



## Kippington (Oct 4, 2021)

How did this end up in shop talk?


----------



## Knivperson (Oct 4, 2021)

Damn, that cleaver video made me realize I need a cleaver...!


----------



## captaincaed (Oct 6, 2021)

Nagakin said:


> I just saw a random Chinese video of someone wrapping a rubberband parallel to the edge of their cleaver before chopping potatoes and all of them popping right off. Might need to buy a nakiri again to try this out.



Low tech genius


----------



## ian (Oct 6, 2021)

captaincaed said:


> Low tech genius



Same, saw a vid where he manually suctioned the first potato slice onto the side of the cleaver, and then that functioned like the rubber band you're describing.


----------



## Lakeshow (Oct 6, 2021)

+1 for Takeda. potato killer


----------



## Nagakin (Oct 6, 2021)

ian said:


> Same, saw a vid where he manually suctioned the first potato slice onto the side of the cleaver, and then that functioned like the rubber band you're describing.


that crosses into sorcery.


----------



## ModRQC (Oct 6, 2021)

CA_cook said:


> Come on, there is no need to be defensive here. The "proper" way in my mind involves more of a rocking motion instead of jamming the knife's edge into the board on every cut. Here is a nice and slow demonstration that comes as a first hit on YouTube:






You sure never used a Nakiri… 

Proper… just the guy’s face was spelling rock chop already. Which is an ok technique against what is truly improper. Especially useful to make dull clunkers work sort of ok.


----------



## captaincaed (Oct 7, 2021)

This one didn't do too badly. The three slices on the right stuck, so they had to sit in the corner.


----------



## ModRQC (Oct 7, 2021)

Smaller potatoes… there’ll always be one to get at you.

Loved your cutting potatoes vid BTW. Legendary comparison. Would you care, if you still have the knives, to leave a choil shot?


----------



## captaincaed (Oct 7, 2021)

Thanks brother. I probably have most, although some the choils won't show the geometry - in one case there's a pseudo bolster forged in that masks it. I'll say they run the gamut from very thin (Yoshi) to workhorse (Bidinger). There isn't a unifying theme from the choils.

If you can remember which you want to see, I can try to get a shot tomorrow when the light's better.


----------



## ModRQC (Oct 7, 2021)

I'm not sure I can just name them from seeing them, but I'll look at the vid again and let you know. Thanks!


----------



## ModRQC (Oct 7, 2021)

Ok, your first post, second video. Not the Yoshi - had a couple, not surprised.

In the second one you have three knives to start and I didn't see no bolster. First one sucks like crazy, second one is near perfect, third one is pretty good. Would like to know what knives they are and see the choil. I think all three can be quite interesting to see the grind in comparison with the video.


----------



## captaincaed (Oct 7, 2021)

Can you link the video, sorry I have a few and I forget which is which


----------



## ModRQC (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## captaincaed (Oct 7, 2021)

First is a Mac - honestly doesn't suction much. It's not a food release beast, but slices fall off pretty easy during prep. Second two are both Bazes. Laser thin, forged hollow, I'll see if I can get a choil manana


----------



## ModRQC (Oct 7, 2021)

Possibly not for the Mac, but in comparing with the other two… it « sucks ». Would still like to see the choil, never seen any.

Bazes I never heard of. If similar grinds then I seemed to remark something like a kurouchi on the first. Would you say it plays a role? Thing is, where the second Bazes sticks more is with the shallow end of the potatoes so kurouchi or whatever on the first shouldn’t have much impact there. Different bevel finish on both?


----------



## captaincaed (Oct 9, 2021)

The Mac is my beater and experiment knife, so it's fat BTE. Bazes is unsharpenes.


----------



## ModRQC (Oct 9, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## CA_cook (Oct 16, 2021)

ModRQC said:


> You sure never used a Nakiri…
> 
> Indeed!
> 
> ...


. True.


----------

